# Amateur football in Malaga



## Aanndd (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi all!

Im moving to Malaga in a few days, and i want to play some amateur football.

Anyone know how to do this?

Thx


----------



## stevenrose (Mar 22, 2021)

Aanndd said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Im moving to Malaga in a few days, and i want to play some amateur football.
> 
> ...


Did you find anything here?


----------

